# ISTJ or ESTJ?



## tskim (Mar 2, 2010)

I want to double check if I'm an ESTJ. I'm opening another option that I might not be and so I'm speculating on it that there's a chance that I might be another personality type.

I avoid a lot of social events and I dont talk much or like meeting new people. I don't mind going outside for a long periods of time. At the same time, I'd start to feel depressed or lonely if I have too much of me time or isolation. I start to feel the need of wanting to talk to a few people. I don't want to be surrounded with a lot of people. A few would be good enough

or is it also possible for an Extravert to be like this and avoid social situations or not wanting to meet a lot of people?

Anyway, I took the Cognitive Process test and here are my results

*Cognitive Process** 
Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*
extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************* (25.9)
average use
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************************** (38.9)
excellent use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ********************** (22.8)
limited use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) **************** (16.6)
limited use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ******************************************** (44)
excellent use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ***************************** (29.9)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ********************* (21.5)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) **************************************** (40.8)
excellent use
*Summary Analysis of Profile*
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: *ISTJ**Lead (Dominant) Process*
*Introverted Sensing (Si):* Stabilizing with a predictable standard. Carefully comparing a situation to the customary ways you’ve come to rely on. Checking with past experiences. Stabilizing a situation and invest for future security.

*Support (Auxilliary) Process*
*Extraverted Thinking (Te):* Measuring and constructing for progress. Making decisions objectively based on evidence and measures. Checking if things function properly. Applying a procedure to control events and complete goals.
​If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: *ESTJ*, or *ISFP

*I've been studying MBTI and the functions. I could definitely say that my dominant function is Fi and the order of the functions start from

Fi-Ne-Te and Si

lastly, when I'm stressed, here are my descriptions


take command, decide what needs to be done, and tell everyone what to do
use tried and trusted solutions to short-term problems
make decisions too quickly, and without considering the impact on people
criticise others efforts and ignore their feelings
which was taken from this website http://www.teamtechnology.co.uk/myers-briggs/estj.htm from an ESTJ description. 

this is the most accurate description whenever I'm dealing with stress

I also took a test and I got ISTJ. I always get ISTJ whenever I take the online tests.

if ever I scored as an ESTJ, my E is always low and leaning towards the I.

and I'm a type 3

Any opinions on this or feedbacks?


----------



## tskim (Mar 2, 2010)

Edit: 

my functions order from (being used the most to the least one being used)

Te-Fi-Si-Ne

I got it all in the wrong order in my first post. My apologies for the confusion.

Any help, at all?


----------



## Shawn (Apr 10, 2010)

> At the same time, I'd start to feel depressed or lonely if I have too much of me time or isolation.


How much time is too much? After all, anyone would feel bad if perpetually alone. There's a reason solitary confinement is a punishment. Even I go to a youth center to be around others 4 times a week, and I rate fairly high on Introversion. (Although I'm not friends with most of the kids but am friends with the adults that oversee the place.)

Although you do have some Introvert traits here.


----------



## tskim (Mar 2, 2010)

Shawn said:


> How much time is too much? After all, anyone would feel bad if perpetually alone. There's a reason solitary confinement is a punishment. Even I go to a youth center to be around others 4 times a week, and I rate fairly high on Introversion. (Although I'm not friends with most of the kids but am friends with the adults that oversee the place.)
> 
> Although you do have some Introvert traits here.


being in for even a day or more and at the same time, having no one else to talk to, I would definitely start to feel lonely. 

if i'm in it too much for more than a couple of weeks to a month or more than a month by being isolated, I'd start to feel depressed and lonely.


----------

